# Spares Kits



## shelterwood (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Well since the snow has arrived and I am driving less, I am starting to concentrate on the little extras that have been overlooked in my driving repertoire. I have been hitting the trails a bit and of course take some essentials with me, such as a knife, a hoof pick, zip ties, and leather pieces for repairs (and always a cell phone). I searched the forum for spares kits and found nothing, so I thought I would start a thread about what people include in their spares kits, especially those of you that trail drive extensively.

What have you had with you that you were so glad you packed? What have you NOT had with you and wished you had? What would you never leave home without?

I am teetering back and forth between wanting a Hyperbike or a EE cart, like the G&S trail one, as I see the benefit of being able to take another person with me. I know the Hyperbike has a spares bag that slips over the seat, but for those of you that have EE carts, where and how do you attach your spares kits to the cart?

Thanks in advance for your awesome input!!

Katie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 26, 2011)

A "proper" spares kit necessary for the Pleasure or Combined Driving arena can be purchased from several different carriage driving suppliers.

In my trail kit I carry:

halter

lead

sheet

hoof pick

leather string

rein and girth splices

hole punch

wire

wire cutters

wheel wrench

pliers

screwdriver

spare chigago screws

extra bit

first aid kit and bandaids for humans

first aid kit for horse

bottle of water and a couple snacks

flashlight

armband with emergency info such as name, address, telephone numbers, my penicillin allergy notice

This is what I carry with me if I am going on an actual trail drive for a lengthy period of time. If I am going just for a trip down the road in my own neighbourhood for a couple hours I only carry my hoof pick, halter and lead, wheel wrench, leather string and a hole punch. There are enough farms that I can go to for assistance if necessary that I don't need to outfit myself to the nth degree.

I don't carry my cell phone with me but that is a great idea and I probably should




Might save me some miles of walking!

My spares kit is kept in a wicker basket that can be either suspended under my seat or fixed to the floor of the cart under the seat with a couple leather belts depending on which cart I am using.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 26, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> A "proper" spares kit necessary for the Pleasure or Combined Driving arena can be purchased from several different carriage driving suppliers.
> 
> In my trail kit I carry:
> 
> ...


I carry a spares kit as well, but never thought of carrying a spare BIT with me...have you ever been in a situation that you needed one? Just curious because it just never occurred to me to take one.

Now that I have cell service in my area, (chanced carriers) I will start taking my phone. Remember to carry it with YOU...as it won't be much good sitting in your kit if the horse gets away; that one I have heard happen, with the driver sitting there watching it all go.





Baler twine...gotta have some of that too...a leather thong is good, but there just isn't anything that baler twine cannot fix.



:OKinteresting

I have my spares in a wicker basket for presentation, but on the marathon phase, or just plain trail driving, I keep mine in a heavy-weight plastic container that I made by revamping an old plastic carry case that a mattress cover came in. I cut it down, resewed it to make it smaller, added straps (couple small dog collars) to buckle it under the seat of my little roadster-type cart, and then don't have to worry about ruining my good basket, or getting my spares wet.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm looking forward to reading what everyone does. I have also been thinking I need to take a bit more in the way of extras with me when I drive. I take a halter and lead. One light rope about 10 feet long (can be used to sub for a rein/trace or just about any other piece) a knife and of course my cell phone which is always in my pocket even if I am in my own yard. A couple of years back one of my horses was injured in his pen and I had to leave him unattended to go back to the house to call for help. I have never been with out my cell phone since.

I really like the idea of carrying some twine. It can be used to mend many things on a temporary basis- enough to get home at least.

Lori your kit seems pretty complete and I think having the arm band is a great idea. Maybe some kind of tag on the horse to with name phone # kinda thing.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 26, 2011)

> Maybe some kind of tag on the horse to with name phone # kinda thing.


Excellent idea, I have a bunch of old luggage tags that my business cards will fit into perfectly...easy to stick on the harness somewhere...I am thinking either on the gullet strap or on the crouper strap...or both.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a dog tag made for my hroses with name and phone number. I put it on their halters, but hadn't thought to have it on the harness somewhere. Out where I am, any driverless cart w/horse would automatically be mine. But, it's good to have some personal info on the cart somewhere. I think I will have another set made to attach to the harness.

I use a regular toolbox. It is mounted under the seat of my Jerald, on top of the axle. I carry a halter and lead, pick, knife, zips, my flashing light.

When I use the cart for a show I have to remove the tool box. A lot of trouble, but I don't show much so it's not really an issue.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 27, 2011)

okay, I have nothing..duh



I am now convinced I am hitting the trails under dressed. Does anybody out there have photos of the spares boxes that fit on the areocrown or bellcrown carts? They don't have photos on their web page, and I was just curious as to which was better, wire or basket. The wire seems like stuff would be bouncing around in it like a shopping cart and could fall out. I am thinking spares box would be a good christmas present to myself. I want to do something soon, now am shopping for what type and what to put in it. great thread. Newbie driver here never gave it a thought, but so far, I still have a trainer jogging along next to me for my lessons. LOL, ready to hit the trail solo and need to tweek my lack of spares. I always carry a phone for safety.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 27, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> I carry a spares kit as well, but never thought of carrying a spare BIT with me...have you ever been in a situation that you needed one? Just curious because it just never occurred to me to take one.
> 
> ..... and then don't have to worry about ruining my good basket, or getting my spares wet.






To explain the bit thing: I use a lot of copper bits because I find the horses really like them and it keeps their mouths soft. Once I was out on a trail drive for the weekend and my horse chomped on his bit and gave it a good burr which made it useless. I didn't have anything with me that really helped to take the burr off other than a knife (which I just realized I left off my list probably because it is ALWAYS in my pocket when I am with the horses) - no sandpaper or emery cloth or steel wool to sand the burr smooth. It is easier to keep a spare bit in my kit than to keep sandpaper, etc so I just always take a spare bit with me on the weekend drives now.

My wicker basket is lined with plastic so nothing inside gets wet. Wicker is meant to get wet occasionally or it will dry out so badly it will crack and fall apart so I don't worry about the basket getting wet and it looks prettier than a plastic tote strapped under there. My spares are also packed inside a plastic bin inside the wicker basket so they are doubly safe. My "proper" spares kit is wrapped in a leather folder that is really fancy and looks impressive for the Pleasure events



but doesn't carry EVERYTHING I like to take with me.

Don't worry Shorthorsemom! You aren't alone. I have learned over the years what I NEED to have with me because at one time or another I was without something I needed.





I don't carry a cell phone with me because I don't like to have it turned on, it interferes with my concentration and relaxation when I am working with the horses, and it really isn't much good at most times if it isn't on but I suppose if you were out on a drive you could turn it off and then only use it if you needed it. I do backcountry canoe trips and have since well before cell phones existed and don't take a cell phone with me there either but I suppose they are a fabulous new invention that has saved more than a few lives......maybe I should step into this century and get smarter.......


----------



## Shari (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a nice spare's box under the seat of my Country Road cart. Could put loads of stuff in there.

However, with the Hyper Bike... Will have to see what I can do, to make something to go on the HB some where but my kit will have to be very small.


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 27, 2011)

Shari, I believe that Bob has made spares "bags" that slip over the seat (maybe not your bigger seat though, I don't know.). There were 2 sizes if I remember right, and it seems to me, not having a Hyperbike but a cart that is close in design, this would be basically the best way to go as your space is limited.

Right now I have my spares "stuff" in a leather wrap that my husband used to keep chisels, tools etc. It is similar to those sold for CDE's, unfolds and has pockets/slots to put stuff. I cram as much as I can in there, including halter, lead, hoof pick knife combo, wire, zip ties, leather pieces, odd hardware, some vet wrap, small flashlight, and a granola bar.

I will be adding baling twine, possibly a little replacement bit (Lori this is a good idea) probably just a half cheek snaffle for space issues, and I think I may add some climbing caribeeners (sp?), actual rated ones that we use to rock climb with. I thought of this today, these could be used for just about anything, including in my set up trace repairs or any buckle failure.

Keep it coming everybody! This is good stuff to think about. Lori, I also have done a lot of backcountry skiing and hiking with no available cell service, but now that we have service most places here, it just doesn't make sense not to carry it. I put it on silence while I'm working, because I too hate modern interruptions while I'm doing something so Luddite-like as driving a horse, but then it's on and ready if I need it. Do you do overnight trail trips?? If so, I would to chat about that. My ultimate goal is to do a lot of this, I've even been eyeing picket lines! I would eventually like to go to Acadia National Park in Maine and drive there carriage trails for several days (weeks!!). Anyone ever been with their horses??

I will get a picture of my kit soon and attach, it is bungeed up underneath my seat, and the bungee cords could even come in handy, who knows!

Katie


----------



## brasstackminis (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so I have not gotten one of these...but I have been tempted so it is on my ebay watch list ...for a LONG time now! It seems like a cool thing and all, just not ready to take the plunge. It is not super nice looking, like what I would want to use at a show, but on the trails??? Anyways, they have a bigger one too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300551281778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The pluses seem to be that it has LOTS of velcro so you could attach it to lots of different carts. It is big enough you could fill it with lots of equipment...but I would probably end up with it full of 50-100 extra pounds like a huge purse!



Smaller is sometimes better. LOL Anyways I have not seen it on any of the driving supply websites so...here it is. Anyone want to comment on it?

Karen


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 27, 2011)

That ebay spares bag looks cool.. I wonder if it would fit under my cart.... Those of you that use a wire basket, what do you do, just stick your stuff inside the basket in a bag of sorts? I saw a video of someone using an aerocrown in a water hazard and the wire basket was empty and it made a sort of swoosh in the water. I passed on the basket when I bought my cart, but am now a year revisiting the idea that I need something for emergency supplies. I like the idea of wearing the spares in a tool belt too, sounds interesting. I also looked at Bob's spares bag and wondered if it would fit on my cart. I know that my trainer recommends always carrying black electrical tape, says you can fix quite a bit of harness issues with the tape. I put my phone on vibrate and it is in my pocket. I don't answer it when I am driving, it is to use for emergency if ever I need it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 27, 2011)

YOIKS!!!! How could I have forgotten the horseman's patent??? Lost a keeper? Horseman's patent. Don't want to trim the leather to fit that smaller horse because you only have one harness? Horseman's patent. Yup. Black electrical tape is in every one of my harness bags as well as my spares kit and quite often in my pockets. It isn't exactly a truly "emergency" fix as it won't stand up to much but it is sure useful for taping any of those flappy bits of leather in place unobtrusively!

 

Shelterwood: Yes I have gone on quite a few overnight trail drives. They are a ton of fun, really relaxing and enjoyable. Unfortunately the last few years I haven't been out overnight because most of my in season weekends are taken up with shows (that is a good and bad thing 



 ) but I have still been on plenty of day long drives whenever I get the chance!


----------



## brasstackminis (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so after my night walk home the other day after my horse seemed to fry his brain, I have added a headlight to my arsenal. It is one that I got from Home Depot in a 3 pack for about $20 and I usually use it to feed at night so I don't have to carry a flashlight. It has 3 settings and I tried it out the other night and it was great! There are no street lights where I live so it is PITCH BLACK out there! I put the light on the second setting which is brighter than the first one and the 3rd is a flashing light. My horse was great with it and you can adjust how high the light shines. You just never know if you will need a light and it is light weight and hands free. The only thing is I would practice with it to make sure your horse is ok with it if you use it while driving. It would be hard to turn off quickly if your horse is scared/startled by it!

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202252974/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Karen


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 27, 2011)

Head lamps are a must for me... but I buy the one with only one strap and a swivel head. I wear it around my neck instead of my head and have it pointing so I can adjust the swivel to see ahead of me, or just in front of me depending on what I want. Around my neck it doesn't make rapid movement changes all over the place. I found our dairy cows were much less agitated when I check on them at night with the strap around my neck rather than my head and I started doing that all the time now. Very comfortable. so... you can also try wearing your headlight around your neck and adjust the swivel so you can see ahead of you.. great "tool".


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, so I am a total dork today, but I had some time while helping my husband insulate our garage, so I couldn't actually drive today, but I checked on here at luch time and saw the suspended bag posted. This is a great idea! I don't have an EE cart yet, but might get one in the spring. That bag would be great for long drives and camping. I was drooling thinking of all the stuff, feed and gear I could cram in there. Well, it got me thinking about my "rigged up" set up with bungee cords and leather wrap that is not water resistant and does not hold everything I wanted. We are avid hikers and rock climbers, so we have a ton of old gear around, so I started pawing through it for a bag that might attach beneath my tractor style seat on my sulky. I found a hip bag by Mountainsmith, it has 1 large inner pouch, a smaller outer pouch, and spots for 2 water bottles, but best of all lots of adjustable straps to snug it right up under the seat, and it is pretty water resistant. I snapped some shots:




Here with my SMV sign lying over, it actually made it stand up a little better and be more visible.




Well, I'm totally pleased with this set up. Might give others some ideas as to ways to rig stuff so it is safe and durable, and we can all drive a little safer knowing we have essentials with us. Excuse my funny little cart, but I love it! It has a padded tractor seat cover on it....my buns were getting cold!

Katie


----------



## BBH (Nov 27, 2011)

Besides the regular stuff in the spares kit, I have a slow moving vehicle sign on back of cart (wish more people knew what these mean) and also some ankle reflective straps from Athletic store that i can wrap around shafts, put on back of cart or on horse or harness. I use bright colored luggage tags attached to the cart with 911 written on them. I do most of my driving around here and know enough people that they know where i belong. And a cel phone on you not in the kit ......also a bicycle flag if you are drivng in a hilly area so that you can be seen from a firther distance than just hhe smv sign affords.


----------



## Lori W (Nov 28, 2011)

brasstackminis said:


> Ok so I have not gotten one of these...but I have been tempted so it is on my ebay watch list ...for a LONG time now! It seems like a cool thing and all, just not ready to take the plunge. It is not super nice looking, like what I would want to use at a show, but on the trails??? Anyways, they have a bigger one too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


I have this bag (I bought it from Kingston Saddlery) and it fits great under the seat of my Amish made easy entry cart. The velcro'd opening in the back is easy to get in and out of. http://www.kingston-saddlery.com/kss.asp?sel=product&id=C2201.SB&typ_id=60&cat=HORSE

I carry a bunch of stuff in it when I go out, but will definitely be adding many of the things mentioned here!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a great thread, I've gotten loads of new ideas for things I should add to my 'kit' I've been laughing at myself because you all seem to have such nice bags/baskets to carry everything in and all I've done is use a zippered bag I got year ago with an inexpensive harness (er...cheap is a better description lol) and I keep it packed and handy and just grab it when I head out,I keep it an my helmet together. It sits on the floor of the cart under my foot. Far from ideal but every other spot I tried wasn't going to work. Now I want to get a permanent one to attach under the seat. Then I don't have to worry about it being bounced from the cart in an emergency. Hmmm... I've got all winter to revamp my kit and sooo many new ideas.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

I too have that Kingston bag and like it a lot. It is amazing the stuff that can fit in there. LOL! Also, it is $2.00 cheaper on e-bay and still has free shipping to the US.


----------

